
Valve/Steam Takes 6 Weeks to Response to Support Requests - JacobJans
https://www.reddit.com/r/Steam/comments/3jyvrg/rsteam_weekly_community_support_thread/
======
legitster
Honestly, Steam's lack of support does not bother me. I remember what PC games
were like before Steam: having a game that worked out of the box was a rare
thing. Or calling a support hotlines that charged by the minute.

I get it, support is completely overrun. It's a tradeoff I am happy to make.

------
JacobJans
I submitted a support request ot steam 18 days ago. I still haven't heard back
from them. Not a peep. I did some digging, and it turns out that my situation
is par for the course.

Apparently they take 4-6 weeks to respond.

Absolutely insane.

~~~
benologist
Not insane for a company that had to be forced to offer legally required
refunds and as policy bans people for chargebacks whilst refusing refunds.

[http://www.ship2block20.com/valve-forced-to-give-refund-
in-e...](http://www.ship2block20.com/valve-forced-to-give-refund-in-europe/)

[https://www.google.com/search?q=steam+chargeback+ban](https://www.google.com/search?q=steam+chargeback+ban)

